# Cambio en la percepción del sonido en las cercanías de las frecuencias de corte de los filtros pasabanda



## diegomj1973 (Feb 23, 2020)

A modo de experimentación y para iniciar un lindo debate, se me ocurrió jugar un rato con los instrumentos de LabVIEW en Multisim 14, aplicados a filtros pasabanda, para verificar qué sucede con la percepción de aquellos sonidos amortiguados que atraviesan un filtro pasabanda y cuyas frecuencias fundamentales caigan en las cercanías de las frecuencias de corte de los mismos filtros.

Resulta obvio que toda señal de riqueza espectral que atraviese un filtro va a perder personalidad en su timbre, pero el dilema se presenta cuando disponemos varios filtros pasabanda cubriendo todo el espectro de audio (supongamos 2, 3, 4 o más) y cuyas bandas no se superpongan. La intriga se da en los puntos de frecuencia donde un pasabanda empalma con el siguiente o el anterior, ya que existe un notorio cambio en la percepción de aquellos sonidos cuya frecuencia es coincidente o cercana a la frecuencia de esos empalmes.

Las preguntas del millón surgen: ¿Cuál vía adyacente a la frecuencia fundamental problemática reproducirá con más naturalidad el sonido? ¿Habrá limitaciones tanto en una y otra vía en reproducirlo con naturalidad? ¿Resulta más conveniente reducir o aumentar la cantidad de vías para minimizar el problema?.

Aquí las pruebas:

Se configuró un filtro pasabanda de segundo orden (12 dB por octava o 40 dB por década), con frecuencias de corte inferior en 40 Hz y superior en 4000 Hz.

A la entrada de este filtro, se le inyectó tres tonos senoidales amortiguados de 40 Hz, 400 Hz y 4000 Hz, con ocurrencias cada 250 ms. Es decir, a tiempo 0, el tono de 40 Hz; a tiempo de 250 ms, el tono de 400 Hz y a tiempo de 500 ms, el tono de 4000 Hz. Como vemos, dos tonos coinciden con las frecuencias de corte del filtro, mientras que el tono de 400 Hz cae en el centro geométrico de la banda. Por la relación entre la frecuencia de los tonos y las frecuencias de corte del pasabanda, habrá tonos que sufrirán alteraciones perceptibles en el timbre y habrá un tono que sufrirá poco cambio perceptible (el de 400 Hz o centro de banda).

Lo que hice después fué grabar lo que sale del filtro pasabanda (archivo "con filtro pasabanda.rar") y compararlo con lo que entra al filtro (archivo "sin filtro pasabanda").

Luego, pueden escuchar y comparar por sí mismos y exponer en este thread sus conclusiones.

He hecho pruebas con filtros pasabandas de mayor orden e, incluso, el efecto es más notorio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2020)

Cual es el Q de los filtros usados?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 23, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cual es el Q de los filtros usados?



Es un Q bajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es un Q bajo


Cuanto especificamente??


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 23, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuanto especificamente??



Aprox. 0,16


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 24, 2020)

El porqué de mi elección para el análisis de emplear señales amortiguadas fué simplemente porque se asemejan mucho más al formato de la gran mayoría de los sonidos naturales que normalmente percibimos de lo que nos rodea, ya sea como ruidos, diálogos, música, etc. Además, me permiten visualizar y percibir fenómenos que con otro formato de sonidos no se podrían percibir o visualizar fácilmente.

Para que puedan ver más fácilmente los cambios que se producen en los tres tonos inyectados, efectué un análisis transitorio con cada uno de ellos por separado, ya que resultaría mucho más difícil discriminar los cambios analizando las tres señales sumadas por la marcada diferencia entre sus frecuencias.

Vean lo que sucede con el tono amortiguado de 40 Hz:





Ahora, vean lo que sucede con la señal amortiguada de 400 Hz, aunque no notarán cambios sustanciales:





Por último, vean lo que sucede con la señal amortiguada de 4000 Hz:





Lo siguiente, es lo que uds. habrán podido escuchar en los archivos .wav que les subí, es decir, los tres tonos amortiguados superpuestos o sumados:





A continuación, les mostraré cómo se modifica la envolvente de la composición espectral de cada tono (principalmente, la relación entre la frecuencia fundamental y la de los primeros componentes espectrales, como el H2 y H3, que suelen influir fuertemente en el timbre final):







Como se puede observar, el tono amortiguado de 400 Hz (que cae dentro del centro geométrico de la banda de paso) sufre muy poca alteración de su carácter, mientras que los otros dos tonos amortiguados sufren importante alteración en su carácter, lo que se puede percibir claramente en las escuchas de los archivos .wav que les subí.

Como datos: el sampleo que utilicé para generar los .wav fué de 22050 Hz. El paso de tiempo inicial y máximo fueron de 1e-007.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 24, 2020)

Para ayudar un poco más en que puedan captar la diferencia en la percepción, vuelvo a subir los archivos de sonidos, aunque ahora sampleados a 44100 Hz. Creo que ahora las diferencias resultan más notorias que antes.

A modo de consejo, pueden emplear un reproductor multimedia como el VLC y disponer los dos archivos en modo de reproducción alternada y contínua (en modalidad de reproducción en loop).

Por último, viene otra pregunta del millón: ¿Cómo será la recomposición acústica de una señal amortiguada cuya frecuencia fundamental caiga en la frecuencia de empalme entre dos filtros pasabanda no superpuestos y contiguos en frecuencia, sabiendo que cada uno de los dos transductores involucrados sufrirán de notorias alteraciones en la percepción de ese sonido por la propia limitación de frecuencias en la que operan?.

Crucial importancia tomarán las pendientes de atenuación en ambos brazos del pasabanda y las de los brazos de los pasabandas contiguos, como así también si exista o no algo de superposición de bandas, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 24, 2020)

Aquí la experimentación se centra en mostrar el efecto producido por el orden del filtro de corte en uno de los brazos del pasabanda. Se supondrá que la diferencia entre la f low y la f high del pasabanda es igual o superior a una década, de modo que se pueda percibir la incidencia mayormente de solo una frecuencia de corte y no las dos en simultáneo.

Se inyecta un tono amortiguado de 40 Hz, coincidente con la f low del pasabanda. Solo se variará el orden del filtro en forma progresiva desde 1er, 2do, 3ero y 4to orden, respectivamente entre pruebas. La f low es la misma en todos ellos.

Luego de rescatadas las señales, se las normaliza en amplitud como para compararlas en su timbre, para ver si existen cambios en la medida que alteramos el orden de los filtros. De hecho, los cambios son perceptibles.

Aquí un ejemplo de cómo se alterarían las envolventes de la composición espectral de un tono amortiguado de 40 Hz, conforme variamos el orden del filtro de corte:



Por último, para un tono amortiguado de 40 Hz de frecuencia fundamental, aunque con otro factor de amortiguamiento que el mostrado en el análisis de Fourier anterior, pueden comparar los .wav:


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 29, 2020)

Bajo similares consideraciones que en el post anterior pero experimentando ahora en las proximidades de frecuencia del otro brazo del filtro pasabanda (el de frecuencia más alta o superior), se inyecta un tono amortiguado de 4000 Hz, coincidente con la f high del pasabanda. Solo se variará el orden del filtro en forma progresiva desde 1er, 2do, 3ero y 4to orden, respectivamente entre pruebas. La f high es la misma en todos ellos.

Luego de rescatadas las señales, se las normaliza en amplitud como para compararlas en su timbre, para ver si existen cambios en la medida que alteramos el orden de los filtros. De hecho, los cambios también son perceptibles.

El factor de amortiguamiento fué de 10 (1/seg). Sampleado 44100 Hz.


----------

